

Stupid-models: MVC style models in meteor - channikhabra
https://github.com/channikhabra/meteor-stupid-models

======
DrinkWater
you are handsome:
[https://avatars0.githubusercontent.com/u/1437091?s=400](https://avatars0.githubusercontent.com/u/1437091?s=400)

(feeling a bit stupid myself today)

~~~
channikhabra
lol. thanks

